# Fur regrowth after a hotspot



## EquusAmor (Apr 2, 2013)

When Felix had his hot spots the fur usually grew back within a month or so as long as he left it alone and didn't continue to reopen the scab. the vet told us that it should grow back withing 3 months.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Just an update, Bentley's fur around his hotspot is pretty much all grown in again. Didn't take all that long I suppose.


----------

